# Cleaning Underside of Car



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for some advice on what products are best to clean the underside of my car. It's undergone a full restoration, the floorpan has been repainted, all the underside bolts have been replaced and all suspension parts powder coated.

I have some Meguirs Super De greaser, Autosmart Tardis and Autosmart G101 sitting in the garage. What one is best and safest to use on the underside?

Thanks,

Agar


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

G101 highly diluted you can always go stronger


----------

